# Power Systems Analysis



## nmjwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

Does this book cover AC/DC machines. My current power book doesn't cover these topics very well.

Thanks!

Jason


----------



## frecoder78 (Mar 25, 2008)

nmjwolf said:


> Does this book cover AC/DC machines. My current power book doesn't cover these topics very well.
> Thanks!
> 
> Jason


I don't believe this book covers that. Not absolutely sure. A good book that I used in college is "Principles of Electric Machines and Power Electronics" by P.C. Sen

If you want something quick and dirty try the Shaums books at Amazon.


----------



## KEG (Mar 25, 2008)

It does not cover AC/DC machines. I'd recommend the Schaum's book on machines.


----------



## clemente (Mar 25, 2008)

The Wildi book is the book for Machines. Its pretty thorough.

The transformer sections are good also.

Highly reconmend this book


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 25, 2008)

The best author, IMHO, for AC/DC machines is Chapman. I remember someone asked a similar question here a long time ago. I recommended Chapman and he found one edition in some web(Amazon or something like that...cannot remember) and bought it really cheap. I have an old edition and can tell you it was a blessing. I used that book several times, even for some electromag questions.

Power Systems books usually do not cover electrical machines.

G' luck mate.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 25, 2008)

^^^Ditto. IMO, the Chapman book is an excellent machines reference. The title is Electric Machinery Fundamentals by Stephen Chapman. The newest ed. is pricey, but the 3rd and 2nd editions are quite reasonable used on Amazon and/or Half.com.


----------



## jdd18vm (Mar 25, 2008)

If youre talking about Grainger it does have a section on Synchronous machines (Gens, motors) but mostly focuses on theory. The strength of this book is Transmission lines Network Analysis and I liked the the basic concepts. I couldn't agree more with BIO and Mud about Chapman however. I bought it new and worth every penny :2cents: .

That being said, I will be taking the exam again in April so take that fwiw. Although I did get 100% on the afternoon rotating machines. I credit Chapman for that.

wonder if he authors an ECC book

JD


----------

